# how good is software testing as a career



## iinfi (Jan 12, 2010)

hi all,

i wud like to know how good is s/w testing as a career. i know an answer wud definitely be, "depends on one's interest"
a good friend of mine says she is interested in s/w testing as a career. 
well ... basically i m a core techie who does bits of linux, virtualization n work as a sys integrator. i v no knowledge of how people in s/w testing work.
from what i v read and heard of s/w testing, i know its no walk in the park n requires good analytical skills.
and some friends of mine tell me life as a tester is way too boring and many come out of it in a year or two. well i dont buy that theory completely.
i need some input from you folks. 

thanks


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2010)

I am undergoing training in testing. Testing is in demand now (40% dev and 60% testing). I hope gamers in this forum will answer the question  "why ?". 

Or let me ask you a simple question "Would you buy an untested product ?" 

In testing there are more opportunities of going on site. Atleast thats what we have come to know.

Also testing in general is an evergreen job. A developer may be laid off but a tester has less chances. if ever.

We do have unix, advance shell scripting, perl and TCL-TK in our syllabus. Apart from that we have main tools like QTP etc. So basically speaking a good tester must have good programming knowledge too.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2010)

Testing as a career is a very good option.

Let me tell you one thing, testing is the only phase of SDLC which happens in India full.
In case development, 90% tasks are onsite based and rest are given to offshore or India like countries.
Main work we get is Maintenance and Testing.

So, yeah, testing is a good career option.

@Kanjar, wow, they are teaching u guys QTP in training...!!! 
Cool...


----------



## iinfi (Jan 16, 2010)

thank you for your replies both of u...
where are you undergoing training? is ur you after recruiting you? which company? any opportunities for freshers?? 
or are you doing it in any institute? 
does anyone know any company in Bangalore which recruits freshers in testing? any really good institutes which teach s.w testing?

thanks


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2010)

iinfi said:


> thank you for your replies both of u...
> where are you undergoing training? is ur you after recruiting you? which company? any opportunities for freshers??
> or are you doing it in any institute?
> does anyone know any company in Bangalore which recruits freshers in testing? any really good institutes which teach s.w testing?
> ...


I'm currently working in a s/w farm in testing.
He has just joined in a s/w farm.

I'm a bit experienced than him :C_cool:

What is ur stream of study??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 16, 2010)

^^Hey I'll be a BCA graduate this yr around April/May. So is there any option for me in this field?? I'm from kolkata. Any information/suggestion would be really helpfull.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 16, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I'm currently working in a s/w farm in testing.
> He has just joined in a s/w farm.
> 
> I'm a bit experienced than him :C_cool:
> ...


areyy.. its not for me .. its for a friend of mine. she lives in bangalore! 
shez a BE in ....  i think electronics engg. she has had a 3-4 year gap coz of personal reasons and has been away from technical field. i was wondering if someone cud provide me any names of companies which recruit freshers for s/w testing or any institutes which provide good training to get into testing field.

betwn bombay n bangalore which is better city for testing jobs.....


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2010)

Everyone related to computer has option in testing depends in ur interest of course.

Will ur collage organize campus interview?

If u r interested in testing field in specific, try to do some testing related certification courses.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 16, 2010)

^^Can you please elaborate it?? I don't have any idea in this. I mean what certification courses?? How much it costs?? etc. As I said I'm doing BCA and will complete this year.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2010)

iinfi said:


> areyy.. its not for me .. its for a friend of mine. she lives in bangalore!
> shez a BE in ....  i think electronics engg. she has had a *3-4 year gap* coz of personal reasons and has been away from technical field. i was wondering if someone cud provide me any names of companies which recruit freshers for s/w testing or any institutes which provide good training to get into testing field.
> 
> betwn bombay n bangalore which is better city for testing jobs.....


That many yrs of gap!!!
A lot of good companies may have issue with that.

I would say, ask her to do some testing related certifications.

ISTQB, ISEB etc can be mentioned.

In institutes, SQTL is one that is very reknowned.
U can try this thread for ref,
*www.chetanasforum.com/index.php?showtopic=11041


----------



## iinfi (Jan 16, 2010)

is this *www.sqtl.com/ the one ur talking abt? they dont have one in bangalore! hmmm
u know any good institute in bangalore. u mite find a lot of institutes which claim to have s/w testing courses. but i need a really good one. 
thanks again


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @Kanjar, wow, they are teaching u guys QTP in training...!!!
> Cool...


Day after tomorrow we have Real Life Labs IT will involve test cases, Manual testing and automated testing QTP. Send me some guidance mails.

We are also studying unix, perl and TCL/TK.

So how is testing experience for you ?


----------

